# tried to find the bottom



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

my uncle and i went riding with one of his friends in an old strip mine...as im riding past my uncle i faintly here his say "dont go in there"....welp i did 

















winching myself around








ANNNDDD the puddin shot
this was before we used a RZR with a winch,a chevy 4wd,and snatch straps









finally we went over the hill and got unc's f250 to pull 'er out. only carnage was a flat tire(later to find out it just come off the bead) and a slightly tweaked bull bar.didnt take long to get it to this point









hosed her all down,changing fluids this weekend:thinking:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

HOLY CRAP LOL. I thought it was bad the first 2 pics saw the third and only saw head lights and handle bars lol. Hopefully it's alright.


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

no water in the air box or in the oil...fires right up...cant kill a brute


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Hahaha! Picture is deff worth a thousand words. How long did it take to clean it?





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Hahaha! Picture is deff worth a thousand words. How long did it take to clean it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive probably got 4-5 hrs in it so farat:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW I think you got most of us beat in the worst stuck category and glad to hear no water in oil or air box.

commando tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

NICE :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm with Waddaman...Holy!!!   

That'll be a story to tell around the campfire for years.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

Man and i thought id been stuck b4! How long were u stuck? Looks like crazy stuff.:flames:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

heheheh!:haha: im still giggling looking at these pics:haha:


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

:deek::deek::deek: well i bet you wont try that again lol


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> Man and i thought id been stuck b4! How long were u stuck? Looks like crazy stuff.:flames:


it only took us about 2 hrs to yank it out,the biggest problem is we kept breaking old straps and bull rope.i just ordered a 20k strap 30'er and ordering a new winch line...cant decide on amsteel or dyneema.if i would have had my f250 it would not have been a problem...15k warn on the front,instead i took my f150.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

That is awesome!! Nice stuck dude, glad it didn't cause ya any problems though....yet?


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

no problems yet,except cleaning the mud outta the garage,driveway,yard and the back of my truck.theres no doubt a little gremlin will pop up


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats the kinda place I break stuff...........


WOW man, that's serious stuck, glad it didn't get "too deep" and cause major damage!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow man that has to be one of the worst stucks I have ever seen!


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

well she needs one final wash with an actual brush and soap instead of 10,000 psi steam jenny lol....just put the last plastic on it tonight,took the mudlites/ss rims n tires off and put my holeshots with aluminum rims on(psychological mind truck lol,less diggers no deep mud)
and i swept the garage...next hose the garage down too
new strap....ill try not to break this one lol








kinda clean









new synthetic line on its way


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like u had fun


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he sho wasnt scared !
:rockn:


----------

